# Mountng a Streamlight TLR-2 on Berretta PX4 Storm Inox .40 cal full size



## Dutch65 (Dec 21, 2014)

Disclaimers:

New to this forum
Former Marine with weapons training many years ago... 
Relatively new to current handguns and related lingo - so be patient if I ask misstate a comment or question

Given the above... I gave a Beretta PX4 Storm INOX 40 cal Full size (I believe a Type F if I am reading the manual correctly) and have been to the range with it a number of times and really like the way it fires

I recently purchased a Streamlight TLR-2. It came with a number of "keys" for mounting on a specific weapons. t looks like there is a key that was already installed with the letters "*GL*" stamped on it.

The manual that came with the TLR-2 isn't much help thus I cannot figure out how to mount the TLR-2 on my firearm. I am not sure if the key I mentioned above needs to come out and replaced with one of the others. I certainly do not want force anything and break something.

I tried searching Youtube etc. but could not find anything that was helpful so I am looking for someone with a lot more experience than me to point me in the right direction...

Thanks,
Dutch65


----------

